# 3038E loader



## Tomhartzelt (Oct 5, 2020)

I have a new 3038E. When I put the bucket fully down and apply full pressure down, it does not lift the front end. Should it?

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When you put full pressure down, are you meaning that you curl the bucket down once the loader is at it's lowest point? When I lower my loader, the bucket barely touches the ground, if at all. Curling the bucket down, into the dump position should pick the front wheels of the tractor up off the ground.


----------



## Tomhartzelt (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks much. You are correct

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

